
An Introduction to the V Language - skn0tt
https://simonknott.de/articles/VLang.html
======
Strum355
V for Vaporware. Creator is either fully aware of the scam hes pulling off or
is beyond delusional. Just check the sourcecode for the "compiler" (really
just a bad C transpiler) and see the atrocities within. Paths hardcoded to his
machine, raw C output string concatenation, no AST, it honestly shocks me just
how easy it is to pull the wool over the eyes of modern day developers

